# Conscious sedation 99144-99145



## Yoli (Apr 14, 2010)

Is anyone billing out 99144 with their RF (s) 64622 ? Is anyone getting paid for these ?

*CMS Medicare Processing Manual Chapter 12 Section 50*
States: "The physician can bill the conscious sedation codes 99143-99145 as long as the procedure with it is billed not listed in Appendix G of CPT."
ALSO:
According to the *CPT guidelines,* it's billable, 
AND
*NASS (North American Spine Society.* "Common coding scenarios states if conscious sedation is administered it is reportable.Documentation must be met: .

1. Indications for sedation (assessment of the patient)
2. Informed consent obtained
3. *Prescence of Trained observer*
4. Extablishment of IV access and fluids
5. Administration of agent(s)
6. Maintenance of  monitioring of sedation
7. Recovery
8. Status and instructions at discharge
We have all the above when doing the RF procedure to begin with. Just making sure the documentation states the Trained Observer is present

Thanks,
Yoli


----------

